# Westinghouse L2410NM wont power off in power saving mode?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the Westinghouse L2410NM 24" lcd.. for some reason, after the timeout period.. it wont completely shut off, only a blue screen.. this is rather annoying and i suspect there is no fix for this..

I cant find any drivers online, I thought maybe it needs a monitor driver as it just shows up as PnP Monitor..

Anyone managed to get this screen to work in power save mode?

Cheers


----------



## awkmon (Nov 5, 2007)

Has there been any activity on this thread? I'm having the same issue with my L2410NM. I hear a work-around is to use the VGA input, but this will hurt video quality noticably, won't it?


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

awkmon said:


> Has there been any activity on this thread? I'm having the same issue with my L2410NM. I hear a work-around is to use the VGA input, but this will hurt video quality noticably, won't it?


No such luck that i'm aware of.. unfortunately.. I dont want to use the VGA ports either.. so i'm in the same boat


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anyone know, if when the screens go blue.. if they are saving any energy at all.. ie: 30 watts instead of 80 etc?


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

markm75 said:


> Does anyone know, if when the screens go blue.. if they are saving any energy at all.. ie: 30 watts instead of 80 etc?


I'm having an issue with my 4870 cards/monitors.. perhaps someone out there knows of a fix when used with the flicking of the main power on these units (either by the button or by a power strip):


i put all 3 on a powerswitch to get around the power save issue, when i'm not using them i was simply flicking the switch (when they go to their "power save" mode, they save 10 watts of energy per unit, but leave a blazing blue screen on, which doesnt save the backlight)..

Problem is this:

When i turn them back on, the screens flash on and off for about 10 seconds as they are re-detected.. (i'm running the 4870's independently)..

Once on, i then find that my right monitor is now over on the left (ie: you move the mouse out of the center screen to left, it ends up on right).. 

My only solution is to go to vista x64 displays manager and move them around (again)..

I've tried saving the profile in Catalyst, but even in doing this, if i hit the hotkey, it still doesnt put them back in their original positions.

Anyone know of a workaround for this mayhem.. or perhaps some other way to power save?


----------

